# Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!



## Luigi 01 (19. Oktober 2007)

@ Gunnar, tarpoon,Ronen und alle die das auch
interessiert!

Auf vielfachen Wunsch gebe ich hier mein Geheimnis der Ummantelten Boilies preis!:m
Was eigentlich kein Geheimnis ist!|rolleyes

Um den Boilies eine Optimale Lockwirkung zu entlocken gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. 

Man kann den Köder dippen, perforieren oder auch die Oberfläche mit einem Messer etwas schälen. Die letzten beiden genannten
Möglichkeiten verhelfen das der Boilie sich schneller auswäscht und Partikel frei gibt!

Da ich aber keine Lust habe meine Boilies alle mit der Nadel oder Messer zu bearbeiten mache ich lieber die Sache mit der Ummantelung.

Wobei ich gleich sagen muss das ich hier das Rad nicht neu erfunden habe, die Sache gibt es von verschiedenen Köderherstellern ja schon länger, oder besser gesagt lange genug!!

Auch Produkte werden zum nachbehandeln (Ummanteln) in allen Varianten von den Herstellern angeboten. Hier ist die Palette breitgefächert was sie sich auch gut bezahlen lassen!

_*So genug geschwafelt!*_

Der Boilie besteht aus einem Milch- Tigernussmehl- Mix (weiß eingefärbt) und mit Tigernuss-Flavour versetzt.

Obwohl ein Milch-Mix sich sehr gut auswäscht wollte ich die Lockwirkung noch ein bisschen erhöhen!

_*Die Ummantelung, besteht aus:*_

Milchpulver (Baby- Milchpulver Folgemilch 3 / Gute Nacht Fläschchen / Geschmacksrichtung Vanille) gibt es sehr günstig bei Rossmann 600g für 3,95€
Betain 5-10g
Kokosnussraspeln 1 Tüte
Nestle Milchmädchen gezuckerte Kondensmilch 1Dose
1Päckchen normale Kondensmilch sollte aber über 10 % Fettgehalt
haben 
Und zum Schluss ein paar Tropfen Tigernuss-Flavour

Die normale Kondensmilch versetze ich mit den Tigernuss-Flavour und lege die Boilies darin ein. Wenn sie schön durchgezogen sind kommt die Nestle Milchmädchen gezuckerte Kondensmilch in Spiel. Die Milch ist sehr Dickflüssig und legt sich super um die Boilies.
Nun bestreue ich sie mit dem Mix aus Milchpulver, Betain und Kokosnussraspeln.
Wenn die erste Schicht getrocknet ist wiederhole ich das ganze dreimal bis sich ein schöner Mantel um die Boilies gelegt hat.
Das ganze sollte man in ein etwas größeres Gefäß (was von der Grundfläche größer ist) machen weil die Boilies schnell zusammen kleben.

Das ist dass ganze Geheimnis, was ja gar keins ist!:m

Also, wer es nicht probiert weiß auch ob es klappt!:g

Hier noch Fotos wie der Boilie mit der Ummantelung arbeitet!

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/8630/bild064cp4.jpg


http://img231.*ih.us/img231/2452/bild062vk1.jpg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Das ganze geht auch hervorragend, wenn man die Murmel in Lebermilch (flüssiges Leberkonzentrat) dippt und danach durch Lebermehl rollt (und bisl draufdrückt). Noch bisl antrocknen lassen - perfekt! :g


----------



## Luigi 01 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das ganze geht auch hervorragend, wenn man die Murmel in Lebermilch (flüssiges Leberkonzentrat) dippt und danach durch Lebermehl rollt (und bisl draufdrückt). Noch bisl antrocknen lassen - perfekt! :g


 

Jepp, da sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt!


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Danke Luigi.
Kleine Frage noch. Wie lange hält der "Mantel"?
Deine Boilie sehen so aus als ob sich das alles relativ schnell löst. So das in kurzer Zeit die Lockwirkung vorbei ist. Was bei Kurzansitzen u.o. Seen mit dichten Beständen ja gewünscht ist.
Ich benötige Köder die lnge halten und lange Aromen abgeben.Hast du da einen Vorschlag?

Das Rezept werde ich aber aufjeden Fall ausprobieren. Danke nochmal für die ausführliche Anleitung!!


----------



## Luigi 01 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Der Mantel fängt ca. nach 10 min an seine Partikel frei zugeben. Er hält nach meinen Erfahrungen 3-4 Stunden kommt auch ganz auf die Trocknungszeiten und dicke an.Danach haste aber immer noch Restbestände am Boilie. Um die Zeit noch höher zu setzen muss ich auch weiter tüfteln.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

3-4 Stunden ist scho ne gute Zeit. Hatte kürzer gedacht.
Ich hatte frühermal mit Kokusfett experiementiert. Das hielt so 8-10 Stunden. Vieleicht ist das ja ein Punkt wo du  ansetzen kannst.....Den Fettanteil im allg. erhöhen.


----------



## Ronen (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

1a Luigi!

Könnte man von Deiner Einleitung in diesem Thread ..."_ Da ich aber keine Lust habe meine Boilies alle mit der Nadel oder Messer zu bearbeiten mache ich lieber die Sache mit der Ummantelung_" ableiten und verallgemeinern, dass ein "bearbeiteter" Boilie ... z.B. mittels eines Ziselierers, oder eines Messer, was recht schnell von der Hand geht, fängiger wird da die Lockstoffe schneller freigegeben werden???


Danke!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## bennie (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

alle Achtung. das nenn ich mal experimentierfreude. möge es dir weiterhin wohlverdiente erfolge bescheren


----------



## Luigi 01 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*



Ronen schrieb:


> 1a Luigi!
> 
> Könnte man von Deiner Einleitung in diesem Thread ..."_ Da ich aber keine Lust habe meine Boilies alle mit der Nadel oder Messer zu bearbeiten mache ich lieber die Sache mit der Ummantelung_" ableiten und verallgemeinern, dass ein "bearbeiteter" Boilie ... z.B. mittels eines Ziselierers, oder eines Messer, was recht schnell von der Hand geht, fängiger wird da die Lockstoffe schneller freigegeben werden???
> 
> ...


 

Genau so ist das!

Habe meine Boilies immer schon etwas bearbeitet, das perforieren oder schälen mache ich aber meistens nur bei fertig Boilies!
Mach mal ein vergleich in zwei Wassergläser mit zwei Murmeln einen normalen und einen bearbeiteten Boilie. 
So siehst du wie die Murmeln arbeiten. Rühr ab und zu aber mal um, denn im Teich ist das Wasser ja auch in Bewegung.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*



> alle Achtung. das nenn ich mal experimentierfreude.


 
Seh ich genauso.Und da der Efolg nicht ausbleibt........... Hut ab! Ich könnt das nicht.


----------



## Dart (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Hi Luigi
Das ist ja mal ein klasse Praxis-Tip, Thx#6
Bei selbstgedrehten Murmeln, kann man auch die Attraktivität des Hakenköders steigern, wenn man den Boilie mit etwas Boilieteigmasse ummantelt.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## k1ng (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

gibts sowas auch für die Fischigen Köder ?.


----------



## Luigi 01 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*



k1ng schrieb:


> gibts sowas auch für die Fischigen Köder ?.


 

Na klar, fischig geht auch!

Eigentlich ist es egal, welchen Köder du mit welchem Mix Ummantelst.

Es geht mir ja darum, dass mein Futterplatz sehr schnell gefunden wird.

Ob du jetzt einen cremigen oder fruchtigen Boilies mit fischigem Mantel fischt, ist genau so gut!

Um eine Fischige –Ummantelung herzustellen kannste verschiedene Fischmehle nehmen.
Ich nehme hier ganz gerne getrocknete Garnelen die ich selber mahle so das ich eine etwas gröbere Struktur habe. Auch Gammakus eignen sich hervorragend zum Ummanteln.
Das ganze kannste auch mit der Kondensmilch und fischigen Flavour machen.

|wavey:


----------



## k1ng (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

jop, das probierei ch mal. Hab heute Morgen zwei 35 er gefangen und einer is leider ausgeschlitzt. Ich habe hier noch von C4U so Leber Stimulator, das werde ich mal mit den Gamarus Krebsen in Verbindung bringen.
Fischöl habe ich auch noch genug, bloß wird das wohl nicht trocknen ^^


----------



## yamo (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Hallo Luigi#h

Die Tipps sind einfach nur genial#6 Danke!!!
Vor allem die Sache mit der gezuckerten Kondensmilch ist der Hammer! Bist nicht zufällig Bäcker?|supergri
Z. Zt. verwende ich einen Forelli-Mix. Statt Kondensmilch hab mal einen halben Becher Sahne (30% Fett) mit Fischmehl angerührt und die Dinger grad mal eingelegt.

2 Fragen (auch an alle anderen): Wie lange müssen die Boilies (meine sind weich) ungefähr eingelegt werden?
Wie lange braucht die gezuckerte Kondensmilch zum trocknen?
Würde das nämlich gerne noch heute abend mal testen...

Gruß Micha


----------



## Luigi 01 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Hallo Micha!



> Wie lange müssen die Boilies (meine sind weich) ungefähr eingelegt werden?


Lass die Boilies ruhig 2 Stunden ziehen.



> Wie lange braucht die gezuckerte Kondensmilch zum trocknen?
> Würde das nämlich gerne noch heute abend mal testen...


Die gezuckerte Kondensmilch trocknet selber ohne zu bestreuen mit einem Mix sehr langsam, das dauert.

Wenn du sie so ummantelst wie ich es beschrieben habe würde ich sie ruhig 12 Stunden trocknen lassen. 
Dann ich es optimal!


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Hi Luigi

Das ist ein super Rezept. Das werde ich auch mal versuchen.:m

Kann men eigentlich auch fischige Boilies mit deiner Ummentelung ummanteln??|uhoh:

mfG Lukas


----------



## yamo (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Merci Luigi!

Die gezuckerte Kondensmilch braucht wirklich lange zum trocknen. Bin seit heute morgen dabei... Ich lasse jetzt die jeweiligen Schichten antrocknen und wiederhole das Ganze 3-4 mal, danach dann 12 Std. trocknen. Richtig?
 Werde auf jeden Fall heute abend mal so´n Zucker-Fischteil austesten.

Gruß 
Micha


----------



## yamo (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> Hi Luigi
> 
> Das ist ein super Rezept. Das werde ich auch mal versuchen.:m
> 
> ...



War zwar nicht an mich gerichtet, aber ich mache das gerade.
Geht gut. Aber wenn Du die Boilies mit Forelli-Mehl+Kondensmilch/Sahne einlegen willst, sei sehr sparsam mit dem Fischmehl. Zieht Wasser ohne Ende...
Sonst hast Du Fischbrei, wie ich|bigeyes

Gruß Micha


----------



## rob (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

astrein luigi!
danke für den super beitrag!
werd ich jetzt wohl auch einmal versuchen müssen.möchte eine fischige ummantelung basteln.aber erst wieder im frühjahr:m
machst du deine hakenköder gleich nach dem kochen der boilies oder lässt du sie vorher ordentlich durchtrocknen?
lg rob


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Thx @ yamo
Kann man auch die Fischboilies mit dem Kokusnussmantel ummanteln?


----------



## k1ng (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

lass sie trocken und nimm statts die kokusflocken zerkleinerde gammarus krebse


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Moin Luigi!
:m Respekt !!!!
Das ist ja mal ein guter Beitrag!
Finde ich super, dass Du Dein Rezept hier so "offen" postest.
Ist zwar vielleicht nicht unbedingt ein Geheimnis, aber viele Karpfenangler haben ja Probleme damit, solche wertvollen Tipps weiterzugeben, und dann auch noch so ausführlich...
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich die Sache mal an unsserem Vereinssee testen werde. Der wird nämlich an den " Hot Spots" mittlerweile stark beangelt.
Und ich schätze, genau hier kann man dann punkten, zumal die anderen Karpfenangler ja teilweise auch schon ihre Boilies selber rollen...
Da habe ich ja jetzt mal richtig Bock drauf bekommen.
Eine Frage hab ich noch an Euch:
Was meint Ihr, funktioniert diese Art der Köderveredelung wohl auch bei Tigernüssen?
Hatte mir schon überlegt, diese mal am besagten Gewässer zu testen, hat meines Wissens noch keiner versucht.

Grüße

Marcus
P.S..
@Luigi, kann es sein, dass Du ebenfalls aus Owl kommst?


----------



## Luigi 01 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*



rob schrieb:


> astrein luigi!
> danke für den super beitrag!
> werd ich jetzt wohl auch einmal versuchen müssen.möchte eine fischige ummantelung basteln.aber erst wieder im frühjahr:m
> machst du deine hakenköder gleich nach dem kochen der boilies oder lässt du sie vorher ordentlich durchtrocknen?
> lg rob


 
Hallo Rob,

die Boilies lasse ich bevor sie ummantelt werden gute 2 Tage trocknen,dann werden sie gepimpt.Die ganze Geschichte kann man auch wunderbar einfrieren.


----------



## Luigi 01 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Hallo Marcus,

jepp ich komme aus Lemgo!

Das mit den Tigernüssen ist doch eine super Idee. Mit der gezuckerten Kondensmilch 
von Nestle hält auch die Ummantelung an den Tigernüssen!


----------



## Matchfischer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Jo finde ich auch gut das du das hier beschreibst. Ich hab in letzter Zeit öfters mal mit Zuckerrübenmelasse rumprobiert. Die ist net teuer und auch relativ fest. Sieht im Aquarium ganz gut aus. Das löst sich in kleinen wolken vom köder aber leider gehts relativ schnell so nach 10 mins is alles weg. Werds auch ma mit den kokosflocken probieren und dann trocknen lassen. Kann man die Köder danach eigentlich noch auf Haar ziehen? Oder mache ich das alles wenn der Köder schon am haar ist?

LG


----------



## tarpoon (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

nein, das machst du einen tag vorher. wie du ja gelesen hast dauert der trocknungsprozess min.12h... wenn die ummantelung gut angetrocknet ist kannst du den boilie gut anfassen und auf das haar ziehen. wenn du vorbohrst bröckelt nichts ab. meine ersten versuche hab ich auch mit melasse und milchpulver gemacht. gab dann einfach nur einen braunen brei) erst als ich das milchpulver mit meinem basismix verlängert hatte wurde die ummantelung standfester. für fischige baits nehme ich liquid belachan( nicht von solar oder ccmoore sondern für 4,50euro die flasche vom asiaten;o) und meinem mit squid/livermehl angereicherten basismix.


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Hi,

super Rezept

was mir gerade kommt unsere Russischen Mitbürger haben da so ne mega ultra süsse Spezialität die es in jedem russischen Laden gibt(glaub 1-max 1,5€ pro Dose mit glaub 250g).

Man kann das Zeugs aber auch selber machen indem man glaub ich ne Dose der fettigsten Kondensmilch nimmt und diese 1-1,5 Stunden in nem Topf mit Wasser aufkocht,die Dose muss unbedingt geschlossen bleiben und soviel Wasser reinmachen das die Dosen unter Wasser sind.

Eigentlich kocht man das solange bis es eine dicke sehr zähe und mega klebrige goldbraune Masse wird(das haben bestimmt schon einige in irgendwelchen Pralinen und Co gegessen),von der Konsistens her kann man es mit verzuckertem Honig vergleichen,nicht ganz so fest aber fast(wenn wir grad beim Honig sind,das wär doch auch was???).



Durch die Kochzeit kann man die Festigkeit ja selber bestimmen.

Das Zeugs ist jedenfalls nichts für jemanden der Probleme mit seinen Zähnen hat,hehe aber schmecken tut das saulecker und wird entweder auf Kuchen drauf gemacht,Pralinen damit befüllt usw,... oder einfach pur gegessen was die meisten machen.

Denk das wär die Ultimative Ummantellung, und je nachdem wie dick man die Pampe macht hält se dann auch bestimmt viel länger als 3-4 Stunden.

Ich werd die Woche mal bei nem Kumpel seiner Mutter anrufen und fragen wie das genau heisst und mit was man das selber herstellen kann,aber ich glaub es war einfach die fettigste Kondensmilch.


Gibts hier keine Russen(das hört sich immer pervers an,aber is nich so gemeint)???


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Ich habe im letzten Sommer auch einen eigenen Dip "entwickelt".

Bei unserem Lidl gibt es tiefgerfrorene Waldfrüchte (oder Erdbeeren, Himbeeren, ...).

Die kommen kurz in die Mulinette und werden zu mehl verhäkselt.

Das ganze rühre ich in Honig ein, bis daraus eine zähe Masse wird.

Den Boilie darin dippen und dann mit Puderzucker gut bestreuen.

Wenn das trocknet, wird es eine harte Schale, die sich aber im Wasser ratzfatz auflöst und einen wunderbaren Fruchtdurft verbreitet.

Ich habe das in einem Wasserglas getestet ... nach ca. einer Stunde roch das Wasser wie ein Fruchteis im Sommer.

Wer es noch süßer haben will, sollte mal nach "Stevia" googeln. Das Zeug bildet Geruchswolken im Wasser, wie nichts, was ich sonst kenne.


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Jo auch ne gute Idee,wie ich mir ja schon gedacht hab das es mit Honig auch gut gehen müsste.

Denk da gibts tausende gute Ideen,da muss wohl jeder selber bissle ausprobieren.


----------



## Carras (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*

Hi,

zur Ummantelung gibt es auch noch ne ander Möglichkeit.
Dies gibt es zwar auch schon von vielen Baitherstellern,...ist aber im Verhältnis dazu Sauteuer.

Und zwar geht das folgender Maßen:

z.B. für eine Fischige Ummantelung:

man kauft sich ein oder zwei Päckchen Pulver Sofortgelatine, kostet ein paar Cent.

Dann kauft man sich am besten fischige Extrakte wie Krabbenextrakt, lösliches Fischprotein, L030, Betain, Leberextrakt oder, oder oder
Man kann auch sehr gut Gewürze wie Curry, Knoblauchgranulat, Paprika, Chilli, Ingwerpulver oder ähnliches nehmen. 
All das gibt es ja in schönen kleinen Gebinden.


Nun gibt man z.B. 20 gr. Gelatine, 10 gr. Fischprotein, 5 gr. Leberextrakt in ein gut verschließbares Becherchen. Mischt es gut durch und fertig ist das Ummantelungspülverchen.

Vorteil dieser Sache ist,...man kann die Ummantelung direkt am Wasser machen ohne große Vorbereitung.

Man tunkt den Boilie einfach kurz im Seewasser und gibt ihn, auch schon fertig montiert, in das Pülverchen und wälzt es kurz rum. Fertig.
Wer will kann den Vorgang auch zwei bis drei mal machen, dann wird die Ummantelung einfach etwas dicker und hält dann entsprechend länger.

Man kann dem Ganzen natürlich auch Sachen wie gemahlene Gammarus, Tubifex oder Zuckmückenlarven hinzugeben.
Durch die Gelatine, verkleben diese Sachen dann recht gut mit dem Boilie.

Im Wasser löst sich die Gelatine dann langsam auf und gibt die Attraktoren an die Umgebung ab.

Eigentlich ganz einfach


Grüßle


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das Geheimnis der Ummantelten-Boilies von Luigi!*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zur Ummantelung gibt es auch noch ne ander Möglichkeit.
> Dies gibt es zwar auch schon von vielen Baitherstellern,...ist aber im Verhältnis dazu Sauteuer.
> ...



Ne tolle Idee Carras 
Muss ich auch ma gleich ausprobieren


----------

